# Comfrey and hernia



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

My mother just had hernia surgury last week and the thought just occurred me to wonder whether a comfrey poultice could do something similar without surgery. Just thinking outloud - if a person laid down with a comfrey poultice and/or wore a hernia support strap with a comfrey poultice, do you think it would work at mending the rupture?


----------

